# Bettas won't embrace



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a question as well. It is: I have my male and female bettas in the breeding tank, she is plump with eggs, has the vertical lines, and he has a HUGE bubble nest, but they aren't embracing!! Please help, first time as well


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Patience . . . . courtship may take hours to days (my longest is about 1 week). If they are in breeding mode, they will eventually embrace.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Nevermind, they just embraced last night and now he is busy guarding the nest


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Congrats! Good luck with the fry.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Please keep us posted on how they're doing.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, will do. He (for some reason) moved the nest to the back of the tank when it was on the side. Oh well.... Quick question: Are the eggs fertile if they are an orange-white-yellowish color?


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

*Golden EE*

Hey I know this is off-topic, but yesterday at Petco I saw a GORGEOUS golden EE. His tail was torn, so I could get him for discount sometime soon. I need opinions, and quick, because sometime in the spring I want to breed a pair of EEs, and he looks perfect


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

*Picture of Shark*

Here's a picture of him guarding the nest(don't know if it will work):

[img=https://mail.google.com/mail/ca/u/0/?ui=2&ik=a4211ef15c&view=fimg&th=14243319f1df7308&attid=0.1&disp=thd&realattid=1451341132831129600-local0&attbid=ANGjdJ_UilzEHb6SxtfAJCXM3j4mh3E09OupOsCoVR6Gmfdkmm2rWA_vT0zThe61nW-q2acz8jMh4ZFd9tjlEQ3bV0nY_F9tmQ6f4vhw8mfJ0Bv2bu6jN8pSOnwmV2k&sz=w226-h166&ats=1384116186391&rm=14243319f1df7308&zw]

Oh yeah and also, I didn't choose the name. He was _supposed_ to be my nephew's, but it didn't end up that way :redyay:


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

maystable said:


> Hey I know this is off-topic, but yesterday at Petco I saw a GORGEOUS golden EE. His tail was torn, so I could get him for discount sometime soon. I need opinions, and quick, because sometime in the spring I want to breed a pair of EEs, and he looks perfect


Suitable/perfect individual or pair depends highly on your goal. If you can get him for a discount, I'd say buy him. Torn fins IMO has nothing to do with the genetics and will not affect fry. If you don't breed him, he will make a nice collection.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, thanks for the advice. The fry just started hatching today!!! So exited


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Shark killed all but 6 of them..... But then, my back up pair just embraced


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. Some males are egg/fry eaters.


----------



## maystable (Oct 29, 2013)

Now the new male (Kordon) is very busy guarding the nest


----------

